# credits?



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

...don't mean a damn thing. dont worry about them. that is all.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

yes but WHAT ARE THEY FOR?

and why do mine seem to keep going down?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> yes but WHAT ARE THEY FOR?
> 
> and why do mine seem to keep going down?





are you sure about that??? :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## FunkyRooster (Nov 18, 2008)

I wanted to know what there for too. I see alot in negatives.


----------

